# Massive Military Resource Link Page



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.cc.gatech.edu/fac/Thomas.Pilsch/history.html

 Largest Military Resource link's page of  1000' of hotlinks. Enjoy.


----------



## Snaquebite (Jan 24, 2008)

I use this al the time. Posted it on some other forums. Thought I posted here.  Good find.


----------



## tova (Jan 24, 2008)

Bookmarked. Thanks!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting.

Very impressive.

A computer geek prof - mil history must be a personal interest of his.  Kewl.

Sent him an email thanking him for the effort.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. ;)

I'm going to send this to a good friend that is a big Mil history buff and a couple others that are studying their degrees in Mil Arts & Science.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2008)

Too cool.  I told him about SS and he says he's familiar with us.  Guess he's not a computer geek with a personal interest - he teaches modern warfare.  I'm sending a request he join our community. Also, in his response to me, he wanted to know the following:



> ... I am familiar with the ShadowSpear site and have used it on numerous occasions.  I am curious: does your group having contacts with the 160th Aviation Brigade at Fort Campbell?  I am looking for a copy of the original cockpit video for Task Force Normandy, the Apache strike mission that kicked off Operation Desert Storm in January 1991.  I have a video from the Military Channel that includes parts of the cockpit tapes, but I have seen the originals and they are much more interesting
> .  As so often happens (especially before I started my History Resources site), I cannot find it now.  I start my course "War in the 20th Century" with coverage of the Gulf War and use TF Normandy as an example of interservice cooperation and the new technology.  I sure would like to locate the original video...



Putting out a request if anyone has seen this... hmm... better get Ravage on this project... 

Oh, and he said this is a more current link to his page:  http://www-static.cc.gatech.edu/~tpilsch/history.html

edited to add:  Almost forgot this part of the email.  



> I also have a site on my experiences as a FAC in Vietnam:  http://www-static.cc.gatech.edu/~tpilsch/AirOps/   You might find something interesting.




LL


----------



## Ravage (Jan 25, 2008)

TF Normany I belive were US Army AH-64A from the 101st Air Assault, will not be easy to obtain it, but I'll do my usual lurking


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 25, 2008)

Bookmarked


----------



## CPTAUSRET (Jan 25, 2008)

Ravage said:


> TF Normany I belive were US Army AH-64A from the 101st Air Assault, will not be easy to obtain it, but I'll do my usual lurking





Unless I am mistaken Dick Cody led that air assault.


----------



## tigerstr (Feb 9, 2008)

Good resource! Thanks


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 15, 2008)

Another professor's collection of links: http://tigger.uic.edu/~rjensen/military.html

My military history links page: http://home.att.net/~ordersandmedals/history.htm

Mine is a bit smaller and more selective, and also has a certain bias toward my main areas of interest.  It is also a work in progress.

Not military history, but military present, is my other links page, "Worldwide Defense and Military Links" here.  The focus here is primarily official and some unofficial resources on the militaries of the world.  It is probably the most comprehensive set of such links out there, but it is also still a work in progress.  For example, I have to add the Afghan National Army's official website.


----------

